# IUI Friends Part 15



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home Friends!

  

H xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Julie interesting sign in your gallery


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Morning lovelies!

A QUICK POEM FROM ME:

AF is here,
Hooray hooray!
Injections in my a*rse
Begin today!

Will pop in later... baseline scan is booked for 4pm.

Love to all!
Claire xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire -             Good luck for your base line scan tonight.

Julie - I am fine thanks, just chilling out before I have to go to work this afternoon.       And thankfully the sickness seems to have passed now - yippee - no sickness now for nearly a week!!!! Love the sign in your gallery!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just made mine julie..took bloomin ages..i'll pop it in his bag tomoz..no good today cos his sis is round this evening  got to borrow a digi camera now to take a pic....

laters

kj x

ps hooray catwoman


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Go Claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hurrah, AF is here today!,
Baby making is under way!!!

Good luck my lovely!!!

Fab sign Julie - not really sure what it's all about but, hey, looks good to me!!

It is bloody freezing here!! Thinking about putting heating on!   Got a fleece & ski socks on over my normal gear!

Went to Tescos with mum this morning - bless her, she wouldn't let me push the trolley or pack/unpack!  Could get quite used to having a little servant!! 

I'm getting a bit bored now - thought having 2 weeks off work would be great but most of my friends work full time!  Do you think it's ok to do a bit of gardening? Got a few plants that need planting - won't use a spade, just a trowel?

Might make a cake this pm cos I'm sooo bored! Also bought all the stuff to make moussaka - yummy!!  Will proabably put on half a stone cos not doing enough exercise!!! Will go for a little walk this pm to get my circulation going!!

Could do some planning for work but not feeling like it at the mo! 

KJ - what's the next step on your adoption trail?  Seems like you've got through a lot quite quickly - they must realise how good you are!

Molly - How are you?

Shazia -  Have you got a big bump yet?  Are you wearing dungarees?!!!  

Kelly - you're a bit quiet - hope you're ok, hun!

Struthie - how are you getting on ?

Love to everyone else!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one,so busy today!
I'm fine started nsiffing on Friday - 6 times a day!

Jess - good luck with your 2ww,and bless your mum she sounds so sweet.

Hi to everyone,will catch up tomorrow need to pick DS up then work!

Byeee xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

KJ & Julie-I havent done mine yet,i did try to start but Oli was having a good nose  little monkey.Would help if I was in the mood for   not likely though cos af is due and I have got thrush   will plod on anywho

Jess-hope your a bit warmer hunny   keep them lovely embies warm  

Struthie-great job on the d/r hunny,not be long now eh??

Moomin-hope your ok hunny 

Catwoman-yey good for you hun,good luck for scan 

Big hello to erica,holly,sarah, and all you other lovlies  

I called the egg co-ordinator today for a chat and she asked when my period started before the bfn,she said my next peiod is due at the weekend,how stupid was I to have forgotten or not worked out my dates   anyway she said to call her on day 1 and she will find a recipient for me    then I can hopefully start on the period after that        so I am not waiting 3 months after all 

Right must dash and read through all this re mortgage paperwork   be glad when its all done

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Sorry to hear you're still rough, well you always have been but I meant now you feel like it too  Strimmer & hedge clippers are primed & ready  
Jess - Glad to hear the spotting has stopped    & bless your mom looking after you so well, what would we do without them  Hope you sent the ice-cream van my way  
Julie - Great news about your referral fruit bat  & not so great that you ate the chocolate & didn't share  Hope you had a lovely weekend.
Starr - "A bit unusual"   I think they were being very polite don't you!! Your weekend with SIL's, nieces & nephews sounded lovely.
Marsha - With a name like yours maybe the little  thought you were mommy  
Holly -    to your lost post that is just the most annoying thing EVER!! Hope all is well in Hollyland.
Lilly - Hope your cold is better  & that you got some fab photos.
Murtle - Hope the exam went well    & good luck for Weds.
Molly -  hope you're ok, working too hard no doubt  
Catwoman -       at last mate!! Hope the scan goes well.
Hello  Kj, Moomin, Kelly, Shazia, Candy, Struthie, Sair & all you other lovelies.

I'm at the hospital tomorrow so might not be in work. "See" you all Weds.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow hunny   

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly
Very much appreciated & great news that you're moving on already     

Erica.xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Good luck to Erika tomorrow, hope it all goes ok.xx
Hello to everyone else, got to go, so much to do..
Love to all 
The Mouse xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

Kelly - fab news!  I'm so pleased that you can go again so soon.     Have you had any joy on the job/car/mortgage front?

Julie - hi hun, hows you?  Glad you had a lovely acu session earlier... just what you need after a manic day at work.  Have fun at the psychic fair tomorrow... sounds really interesting.... not sure if I'd be brave enough to have a reading done though!!

Struthie - glad to hear you are getting on ok... happy sniffing!!

Erica - loads of luck to you chick for your appt tomorrow.    

Jess - hope you are still taking it easy.  Push any thought of planning right to the back of your mind!!!!!  I'm sure your class are missing you loads.

Catwoman - fab news... good luck with the jabbing!!  Hope your scan went ok.

Moomin - hi how are you doing?  So pleased to hear that your morning sickness seems to be on its way out.

Jilly - how you doing hun?  Hope you are feeling better.

 to Shazia, Holly, Marsha, Lilly, Murtle and anyone else I've missed.  Big hugs to you all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello again.
Just to say that I hope the meet went well & that you all had a great time (looks like you're all been busy posting as I've got alot of reading to do). We managed to have a good holiday, busy but relaxing. Whilst we were away our adoption application went to panel & I'm finally pleased to say that it was accepted & that we can now move onto the next stage, however, the wait for the courses could be 6 months or more, but at least things are moving again.
Will catch up with you all later.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Hope things improve for you now.... that has been brewing for ages.  Hope you are ok Hun?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No not at work yet.... starting at 2pm today, was gonna have a nice lie in but Richard is away for the next couple of days and was packing his stuff at 6am this morning, banging and crashing around!!  He is not in my good books!!!!!

Right had better go and get ready for work        Can't be bothered today.... day off tomorrow, work Thursday then got 3 days off!!!!  Can't wait


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... just typed a really long post, but it crashed!  
Julie – well done you for telling that evil old trout a few home truths! Here's to a happier working environment for you!     
Erica – thinking of you today hun and sending you lots of     
Jess – sending lots of       your way, too – and lots of sticky vibes for those embies!
Jilly – hope you're feeling better  
Big hellos and big loves to Holly!  
Lots of loves to all the other lovelies: Kelly, KJ, Molly, Moomin, Sair, Marsha (welcome back!) and anyone I've forgotten...
Baseline scan was fine, but can't start stimming until tomorrow, 'cos otherwise my ec would fall at the weekend! Grrrrr! Never mind. I consoled myself with a large bar of Green and Black's chocolate  
Will try and pop in later.
Love to all,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks darlin'!   You really are an angel.
C xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooooooooooooo Julie, well done you!!! Bet she was gobsmacked!!  Bet you feel so much better for getting it off your chest!!  

Psychic reading sounds good - the one my friend went to a while ago, the man told her friend she would never have kids (she's 40), well she's now nearly 30 weeks pregnant!  So just believe the good bits! 

Erica - really hope you got on ok today    

Struthie - 6 x a day   Don't envy you! I've never done the sniffing but I have major sinus probs & allergies so I would probably just sneeze it all out everywhere!! 
I didn't do any down regging on my 1st ICSI & just had 1 jab on this one.  It's funny how diff each clinic is.
Really hope you get that BFP    


I keep searching for BFP symptoms but one to report as yet! 

DH was in the bad books yesterday cos I slaved over a hot stove to make him a delicious moussaka (from Delia's recipe) - I thought it was absolutely scrummy - he hardly ate any & told me he preferred the M&S one we have!!!!!! (Mind you he doesn't like aubergines & I pick them out for him from the M&S one but couldn't from the Delia recipe!!!! Men - so bloody fussy!!)
He was v apologetic!

Bought more plants for the garden today!! Needed some more delphiniums as not all of mine survived over the winter.   Will get DH to plant those tonight! 

Got to whizz off & take DH's suit to the dry cleaners - checked his pockets & found a fiver!! Hmm... do I tell him or just assume it was a tip?!! 

Have got mega bad chocolate & wine cravings at the mo!  Does the caffeine in chocolate disappear if you cook it, eg in a chocolate cake?!

This is what really pees me off when the icsi doesn't work - all that bloody deprivation!!! 


Kelly - have fun reading those exciting mortgage forms!!  Don't envy you there!  Still, will be worth it if you end up paying out less each month.

Catwoman - pain in the bum the clinic not being open at the w/end.   Still, you've waited this long, another day should just about be bearable!
Good luck - sending tons         

KJ - you're a bit quiet - hope Caleb's not been rolling in the smelly stuff again!

Molly - you too, hope work's not too busy!

Love to everyone else,
By the way, anyone heard from VIL & Moosey? Hope all is well with them too,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Can any of you remember Donna from the iui girls?  Just checked her posts, knew she'd had a BFP but her scan shows it's twins!  Well done, Donna, great news!

Jess x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

girls for all of your good wishes &     must have worked because I got the all clear   
I was seen by 2 docs, poked & prodded, mole measured & magnified etc but both were happy that it was nothing. So scare over & I am finally free to move on. Will have to talk to DF later about what we do now   He's away for 7 weeks  (except for his cousin's wedding at the end of May) but if there's a way round it I'd rather start the ball rolling again sooner rather than later   
Julie - Good on you girl for finally having it out with stupid bint   I hope her apology was sincere & that she takes time out to think before opening that big fat gob of hers in the future   Hope you enjoy the psychic fair........................go on get a reading done!!
BunBun - Glad you had a good holiday & fantastic news about your adoption application being accepted by the panel     you must be chuffed to bits.
Claire -   as stimming starts tomorrow     
Jess - DH leaving a tip for the moussaka    yeah whatever!!       when is test date?
Jilly -    hope you're feeling better.
    to Sair, Holly, KJ, Marsha, Murtle, Lilly, Molly, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

My test date is the 25th - seems like a lifetime away!

Having a bit of a down pm - the bloody weather doesn't help! Would even rather be at work! 

Apparently the actor who plays Richard Hillman in Corrie was visiting his old aunt who is a neighbour of mum's - I'm sure she just curtain twitches all day!! 

Must go, DH has cooked salmon - hmmm... perhaps I'll tell him I prefer the way they do it at the pub!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome to your Tuesday!!

DH kicked me off the pc last night so I only got a chance to read all you've been up to and not post.

Struthie - sniff, sniff, sniffing away!  People gonna think you've got a habit!!  All for the absolutely RIGHT reasons tho 

Jess - hold on hunny.  It'll be here before you know it.  You are doing all the right things so positive thoughts ONLY!!  Soz to hear you were feeling down yesterday, hope today's shaping up better.  Had a good chuckle at your curtain twitching Mum!!  That's a great piece of whodyaknow!  Laughed at you getting your own back on DH with his Salmon too AND defo keep that fiver girl!  

Erica - stoked that everything is fine with you!  What a relief.  Oooh the power of positive vibes eh!  Where else could you get it!!  With ya babes and hoping tx is sooner rather than later    God - no regular sausage.... how WILL you cope!!  Watchout men in the Brum area for   woman after a bit of  

Julie - SENBLOODYSENSATIONAL YOU!  V proud of you confronting your boss with her behaviour!  I sooo hope she really did have her head up her  and there will be no more talk of it.  How was the psychic fair?  I thought of you whilst going to sleep and had such a strange dream.... won't go into that just now!!  Big smoochies!

Yippe Catwoman!!  Today you WILL be on your way.  I can understand your annoyance!  Sigh - why can't medicine catch up with how clever our bodies are so we don't have to be controlled?!  Better not think like that now and have     only from here on in!!  OOoh know how you feel about lost posts -     Snuggles!!  

 Sair!

Kel - fantastic you are on your way again so soon.  You must have a huge smile on your dial!  Soz about nasty old thrush.  I used to get it and DH would call me his little Thrush... didn't much like that....   but was kind of amusing...  

BunBun - hey there!  Glad you're back and excellent to hear things are really going well thru the process!!  Good luck with the next steps!!!!

KJ - so soz I missed you yesterday!  We had one of those battles over the pc, which I eventually lost due to not having as good an argument as DH....  Really hope yesterday was ok for you all ^hug^

Hi Marsha!

Moomin - shame on Richard!!!  Doesn't he know you are a delicate flower who needs a lot of rest these days!  Hope you are not going to miss him too much!  

Hello Jillylovelypops - hope you are well sweetness?  All going ok with your plans and getting everything organised?  Hope the house is coming on well with the builders!

How was your first day back Starr?  Really hope you were kind to yourself and didn't over do things with your lovely giving self  

Miss you Molly!!

Great to hear Donna's news!! What an amazing surprise!!  Hope you are well Donna and good luck with the rest of your pg ^heart^

All ok here.  Had Monday off as was feeling really washed out.  Back to self again now.  The place I'm working really want to keep me and have asked me on numerous occasions if I will stay.  I told them no, this is only a temporary thing for me but they pushed and wanted to know why.  I said that I'm over qualified and still they kept it up....  they asked one of the ladies who I had confided in about tx and she spilled the beans the day I was off sick.  She felt so terrible afterwards - me being me immediately forgave her.  Now I keep wondering how many people know... sigh.  Guess at the end of the day it really doesn't matter but it is such a deeply personal thing.  Anyway - they have started interviewing again so I may not be there for the whole month after all.  

Time to cook dinner!

Love you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a quick message for Jess - thats my sons birthday 25th so it has to be good news honey!

Yes Holly am sniffing like a - well I don't know what!

Bye for now xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie - wow that sounds fab!
I have been to a psychic quite a few times and she told me that IVF would work third time for us,so will wait and see!
Your post made me a go all shivery!

And I'm ok thank you xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Julie - I love all that psychic stuff!  DH thinks i'm completely  , doesn't believe a word of it!

Unfortunately, saw in our local paper that the lady I always used to go to died last week - DH said "Bet she didn't see that coming!"  - oh how predictable! 

I saw her when I was single - had just decided I would never meet a man in teaching so would join the police!!! (Great idea - not!) 2 days before I saw her all the bumpf had come through - one of the first things she said was "You're thinking of joining the police"!!!!!!!!!!!
I nearly fell off my chair - I don't think I look anything like a policewoman!

I went with a friend &  the doorway was v narrow - we squabbled about who was going in first & spun round & round - as soon as my friend got in, the medium said, "I can see 2 mums - are you adopted?"! She explained that when 2 people come in like we did, the auras can get mixed up!

Saw her on the Thurs, had been v happily single for 2 years - having a whale of a time! Told me I would meet someone straight away - someone i already knew & we'd walk off into the sunset & be really happy! I met DH on the Sat night - knew him from year above me at school! Spooky!

My friend's mum had just been diagnosed with breast cancer that week - she told her "I can see ill health for you mum - it's her breast - don't worry, it will be a big lump but it won't have spread & she'll be absolutely fine" - that's exactly what happened!

No idea how it works but I think there must be some truth in it.  Although she did tell me I'd got a v strong aura cos I'd had loads of previous lives - the last one I died entertaining the troops as a dancer in the war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          What a way to go!!

She did tell me I'd have one child but she's running out of time for that to come true!!

Oooo Struthie - would be excellent if her prediction comes true!

I have had horrible side effects with this Cyclogest - got major bloating, sweet cravings (even more than usual!!) & put on shed loads of weight! Also feeling really, really drowsy by the pm.  Not got so many cramps & twinges this time though. Also having v v erotic dreams!!    Involving me & lots of fit young men!! (Haven't told DH about this!)  Can't wait to go to sleep again!!! 

Holly - so great to read a long post from you - well done for not belting the colleague who told all!  Still, at least they know now & will stop hassling you.  I find I tell people cos I can't bear all the specualtion as to whether or not I'll have any kids - I know it's no one else's business but i just find it shuts more people up!  

Although you do then ALWAYS get the sticky beak who grills you on your past treatments & knows some one who's had 27 lots of ivf but when they gave up trying so hard & relaxed they had quads! Grr.... If I had a pound....

Erica - I'm soooo glad you've had the ok about your mole - guess it was just another "beauty spot"!! 

Claire - good luck for today!!    Are you going to take the 2ww off work?  Really timed mine badly - should have been in the World Cup or WImbledon weeks! & the weather has been poo!  Hope you have a better time!

I'm off to have my hair cut at lunchtime - Lisa, my hairdresser is a good friend, we've known each other for 20 years! She's completely    V Glamorous & a terrrible rich man eater!  She once had 2 on the go for a whole year with combined salaries of £750,000!!!!! - much like myself - not!!! (Only in my erocitc Cyclogest dreams!!)
She has no kids (luckily for them!) but is 40 this year & has finally heard the first tickings of her body clock!  Think it's come as a BIG shock to her.

Will try really hard to do some school work this pm & then got colleague/friend coming round to fill me in on all the gossip!!

Hi to all the lovely girlies!
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo BunBUn - forget to congratulate you about adoption panel - good luck honey, hope they find you an adorable little bundle soon!

Jilly - great to hear your job news!   to the brewery - don't they realise you have a life?! 
Actually, last night's "hot fella" -was a bit past his best but was my hearthrob a few years ago (DH really doesn't like him cos his voice just does it for me!!) - the one & only Phwoar Bryan Robson!!!!!!!!!

Actually, he & I share the same birthday - Jan 11th, which is also the date FFs was founded & the date of Mel & Tony's DD, Jessica's, birthday so just perhaps it was a lucky implantation omen!!! (Oh God, I really, really have lost the plot now!!   ) Anyway, it was a lovely dream!!!!    


Just been shopping!!! Went to Waterstones & read the Zita West book from cover to cover!  Apparently bloating is a "very good sign" - must spend most of the year pregnant then without even knowing it! 

Have got a HUGE pregnant looking stomach - look about 6 months preg!!  No idea how I'm going to shift it if it's a BFN!  Anyway, no neg vibes am only thinking lovely implantation thoughts at mo!! 

KJ - you ok - v quiet. 

Molly  - hope you ok too.

Has anyone seen anymore news of Cathy's twins?  Will take a look later.


Well, my hairdresser friend Lisa was distraught - she's been friends with a bloke called Sean for about 20 years - his DP has just had their 1st child at 40 - he didn't really want kids & even up to the day it was born wasn't that interested.

Apparently, when Lisa went to see them all , last week, he told her to "Sort your life out, find yourself a decent man & have a baby before it's too late!.  I'm not in the same category as you anymore, I've got my priorities right"!!!  

Not surprisingly she was devastated!  He might have a baby with his DP but they have an horrendously rocky relationship & have split up several times.  What is it with people who have kids, do they really think we are inferior?

My mum made me laugh - she's fed up with virtual strangers trying to make small talk at events so when they ask her if she has any grand children she now makes them up!!!!!!!!!!
She says it works a treat, only trouble is she can't remember what she's said to who!   Bless her!

Anyway, must go, friend here for cuppa!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey peeps 

sorry been a bit awol..just needed a few days to myself..its been the 2nd anniversary of the accident and well you know me..sometimes i just need to be alone with my thoughts. I get such an overwhelming sense of sadness of what we all lost that day..sometimes it feels like yesterday and i cant believe 2 yrs have passed. sometimes it feels like they all just went on holiday and could walk thru the door any minute... anyway enough of that, life goes on but just wanted to explain where i've been.

so many things going on...

Julie..good on yer for having it out with your boss..any re-percussions? any spoooooky dookys about the psychic  your braver than me...

erika YAY at the all clear  now finally the road ahead is cleared, ready for a good speed...

jess - hope you arent doing too much gardening  bloating sounds good to me  hope the hair looks good 

jilly - wow you sound busy busy. whats the new job then, have i missed something  done your love ladder ransom note yet?

of course i had to get my love ladder task done too...that took a bit of planning, and executing..dh most pleased with such treatment. its a good idea and one i might use agin in the future 

holly -  at the weak woman crumbling under pressure..hope she learns to keep her trap shut next time..at least she apologised. nice to be wanted though eh? is a good feeling to know that your doing a good job, even if its not what you want long term. i did a temp nanny job once, hated every second..but was chuffed to be asked to stay on full time after only 2 days...woamn was a witch, complete control freak..they had a DEEP pond right outside the back door with 2 small children..you could relax for one second...and get this, i had to use the BACK door, not the front like some sort of flippin tradesman 

had another sw visit yesterday..we def have panel booked for August 31st   its all going well still...just loads more poking their nose into our lives 

right best fly
laters lovelies   

kj x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jilly - thanks for your message!

It's true - I got a BFP after our first IVF on the same day as Moomin! I felt really positive about turning 30, and my life really did turn a corner - I got married and now I have two babies on the way....it feels as though all my Christmas's have come at once (especially now that morning sickness has gone!)

Good luck to everyone on this thread having treatment, and to everyone else having a break or just cruising along a big '[email protected]'

Take care all,

Krysia x (Creaky)


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Creaky, that's sooo spooky  - checked you out yesterday, really late at night & was going to post on here that you were expecting twins!

Fab news!! Well done - you really deserve it!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Poops.....................King Kong!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon ladies 
Can't believe another week is almost over    we are just sooooo busy (you know the score Poops) & I don't know whether I'm on my **** or my elbow! It's nice to be busy but it really is difficult trying to cope with half the staff. Really hoping it eases off in the next few weeks.
Jess & Jilly - Bryan Robson   my DF will be impressed!

Julie - Guess you are busy too mate   The psychic fair sounded great   all that stuff fascinates me. Hope you're ok, being left alone by insensitive boss & are going off to grandma's for something yummy tonight  
Struthie -    hope the d/r is going ok & that it is 3rd time lucky for you.
Holly - It's been a sausage free year for me   well it feels like it! What with biospy Jan, tx Mar & subsequent bans just as I'm good to go they take DF away from me   Oh well he's back bank holiday weekend for a wedding   Can't believe your stupid colleague   I know it wasn't on purpose but she could have kept her mouth shut!
Jilly -   on getting your job.....................is it modelling headsocks   or maybe freeing up disabled parking spaces at Asda  
Catwoman -   as you start stimming hun, everything crossed for you.
KJ - Great news    the panel on 31st Aug. You must be so excited. Big   for the time you needed away, we all understand.
Creaky -       fantastic news. Hope you're well.
Jess - Had a good   at you entertaining the troops in a previous life. Your dreams sound great bet you want to go to sleep all the time   Halfway there sweetheart       

   to Starr, Kelly, Molly, Sair, Lilly, Murtle, Moomin & everyone else. Hope you're all having a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi guy's,

I am just back from staying at my mum's and house sitting while she took my sis off for a short break. They went to Holland on the ferry and had a fab time while I was stuck at their's without any internet access to chat to you lot  

Juliangel – Good on you for having your say with pg boss! I hope things get a little easier for you now. Your reading sounds cool, I love all of that stuff.  

Holly – I hope you are feeling recharged now  

Struthie – I hope the psychic’s prediction comes true for you  

Kj -  

 to the rest of you.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been awol,I have got so much on at the mo,I am sorting a surprise 65th party for my mum this sunday and still dealing with the remortgage/car/job hunting etc.....will be back to normal later next week  

Jess-    

Creaky-fab news hunny,you kept that quiet  

Moomin-hope your ok??

Erica-fab news on the all clear 

Julie-well said hunny with your boss,she deserved to be put in her place  

Jilly-hope your not too busy sweetie

Catwoman-loads of luck with this tx cycle  keep us posted

Kj-big hugs to you hunny  

Holly-hope your feeling better hun?? 

Lily-yey your back,its a killer when you cant get online isn' it??

Sarah-how are you hunny

Molly-you ok sweetie??

Shazia-hows the little bump coming??

Starr-hows work going??

Right must dash,we are looking after MIL's garden while she is away and Michael just popped round with Oli and found a dead cat in the garden ans we dont know who's it is  poor little thing.

Have been busy tidying my garden,might take a pic and put it in my gallery soon 

Love ya all

Kelly x





Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Had a crazy busy day today & finally made that cake!!

I haven't made a cake for about 10 years!!!!!  Usually have Mum's delicious cakes so don't bother.

Anyway, put it a tin that was a bit too big so it was a little on the flat side!   So tried to "pad it out" with choc butter icing!  

Ended up with more icing than cake!

Went for walk with mum this pm & when i got back found a big lump of choc icing in my fringe!   Funny, never see Delia with Victoria sponge in her barnet!


Am having an "am I? Aren't I?" kind of day - loads of knicker checking praying for implantation bleed but no luck!   
Boobs still massive & sore - I know it's the drugs but still means I might be you know what!! 

Oooo just noticed the time - Emmerdale!!! Sad, I know!


Julie  - have fun watching those crazy wierdos on BB tonight - makes me feel soooo normal!! 

Erica & Jilly good to have you 2 back on top form - bit like the Chuckle Brothers! (But hopefully better looking!!)

Lily - glad you're ok - it's such a pain not having the PC!!

KJ - so sorry, completely forgot it must be that time of year again - it's whizzed round v quickly this year.  Let's hope next year you have 1, 2 or 3 little terrors of your own to worry about!
Would you take on more than 1?  I know that often it's sibblings being adopted together ... can imagine you with a little flock!


Hi to everyone else.
Molly - thinking of you!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Been awol as well... it's been quite a week!!  Looked after Rosie (neice aged 2 and a half ) on monday she was sweetie and really good. What was wierd though was that when she fell over and her cousin hit her she came crying to me!! Was lovely...

Went to the docs to get signed back on.. she wasn't sure i was ready but said i should try.. what did worry me though was that she thought when i first went was that i was on the verge of a breakdown and she expected me to be back in days and that i would be on anti depressants.. She was really supportive and and said i'd done really well!!

Work has been strange... staff were a bit off and i've ended up speaking to them all 1 on 1 and sorting out their worries/fears etc!!  It's been tough but they all seem better now and are back on side  and being supportive. It looks like i'll be doing part time hours for a few weeks to ease me back in... my boss has been fab!!

Sorry no time for personals as i've got a cruise ship visit 2morrow and i need to pack and be out by 6.am (stupid o clock!!)

I'll be back on sunday so love to you all esp Jess keep calm honey 

mwah mwah to everyone xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess hope you get some creaky good news soon to keep positive my sweet x

Kim  

Starr glad the girls seem more understanding now and you are gradually building bac up to work Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks candy  back at ya

ok, peeps with cats/dogs what do flea bites on humans look like? i have* loads* of bites on my legs, below the knee mostly though some up by my thighs. they look like mozzie bites, quite big....is that what flea bites look like? Caleb doesnt appear to be scratching but i cant work out where they are coming from..dh isnt getting any  thought they were from being outside in the eve at the weekend but got fresh ones this morning. gonna throw all the bedclothes in the wash, am getting paranoid! help!!

starr - so glad all seems better at work now, well done on getting back on track...you only have yourself to congratulate for keeping your head high enough outta that gloom and pressing on. keep being kind to yourself  

jess..dont worry i wouldnt expect you to remember what time of year it is sweetie  sending you some     presuming you arent going to be back at work till after half term now..nice loooong break for you 

right must head off out into the hurricane for a doggy walk..have been up since 7am when dh's mum phoned fussing about where she could leave birthday cards/would the dog eat them if she posted them thru the door? i mean what sort of person rings at 7am with that sort of triviality  i thought his dad had had a heart attack or something!!

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks Julie..hmmm doesnt sound like flea bites then  have had a lookie on Caleb and cant see anything...its wierd cos its usually dh that gets bitten not me..the itching's driving me insane 

I'm sitting waiting for mil to drop our b'day cards round..reason being that i'm short on cash (as have no work) so i need to pinch the money out of mine beore i can go shopping for dh's pressies  didnt like to ask to borrow money off him for his own pressies 

right off to purge the bedroom of possible bugs..what is it with me and bugs  

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Kj - are you sure it's not another one of those wheatbag thingies?!!!! Perhaps it's lurking at the bottom of a drawer somewhere! 

Flea bites are only big if you have a reaction to them (I think!!) - they tend to be round your ankles too.  M & D's black labs used to get them occasionally in the summer & you'd catch the odd one running across the dog's head!!!  No idea where they got them from? 

At this point I would go   & drag him off upstairs for a nice de-flea bath!!!  They get into the carpet, especially at the edges of the room.

Don't want to worry you but saw a sign in the vet's once that said "If you find 1 flea on your pet you have at least 100 in your carpet"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!

Your MIL sounds as mad as mine!  
Got a garbled message on my mobile early on Sat saying "Carole, been to the plant sale, back now".  

Carole is DH's sister & MIL swore blind that she has had my number as Carole's for past 2 years!!! Yeah right, you just pressed the wrong button you dozy mare - but no, she wouldn't have it & has now swapped our numbers over so I'll get more wrong messages!!! Doh!   

Starr - well done you for being ready to go back to work! That's no mean achievement!  I once had 3 months off after mini breakdown & it felt really wierd the first few days but you soon get back into the swing of things.  I did 4 days for the first 2 terms back, which helped a lot.

KJ - yes I am having a long break but crazily I am signed off til the Friday before half term so I go back for 1 day!! Might go in on the Thursday as I have the schools library service coming in to do audit of our library & that's part of my area (I am not like your usual librarian, i hasten to add!! )

I'm really missing the kids!! I have such a lovely class & this year has been a bit of a doddle - think the lot coming in Sept are way more challenging with some quite tricky special needs & they're v boy heavy which is always trouble!!!

It's DH's end of season footy do tonight - we're going to it but won't stay late & a lot of the youngsters smoke so it gets too smokey for me.  

Then tomorrow night it's colleague's 50th! It's being held at the golf club v near us so won't be too late & can sneak home early if needs be!

I've found the Cyclogest really tire me out this time (probably my age!).  I think I'm on double what I had last time - got botty bombs morning & night! Yippee!!!

My stomach is black & blue from the Clexane jabs - bruises far more than the FSH drugs - not v attractive!! Won't be wearing my little crop numbers!   ...


Can't believe how crap this weather is - thought I'd have a nice golden tan by now!!


Candy - how are you? Anymore lovely pics of J?  He's really gorgeous!

Catwoman - how are you getting on?

Anyway, must go & get dressed!!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fingers crossed the tired out feeling is your body working extra hard to grow your beautiful embies Jess, Jacob is good thanks, I am a bit of a photo freak, poor Jacob has me snapping away all the time, not sure my gallery coud hold anymore lol, I must go to off to a friends for lunch, but want to pop to shops b4 hand, ttfn my lovelies xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello gals,
How's it all going Moomin, Babe looks lovely and snuggley in scan pic's.
Jess.. How's the garden, dreams sound fun!!!   Hope your doing well, not long now,
Erika.. Glad it went well at the hospital. xx
Holly.. Well you done it then...
          Hope your seattling back in ok.What are your plans about tx, hope you don't mind me asking. xx
Julie.. That psychic sounds fab, I'ts really spooky when they come out with things that are personal. I had my tarot cards read about 6 years back. She sat there told me I was pregnant, she could see the number 3, she said I will find out I'm pg in 3 days or 3 weeks or 3 months. I found out iwas pregnant with my daughter a week later.  
Struthie.. how's things with you. xx
KJ.. Hope the bites are healing, I know when I was bitten by fleas in the past, they had little white heads on them. Try some sort of bite or sting cream for the itching.
Hello to Sair, Catwoman, Jillypops,Kelly Star and all the other ladies.
I'm going to post this before I lose this, 
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Marsha

All is good thanks, got a well earnt weekend off work!!!  Sickness has finally passed completely and starting to eat for England now.  (have put on 2lbs in weight!!!).  We have our next scan on Monday, when I will be 16 wks and will hopefully see my fertility consultant again as he is now my Obstertian (spelt wrong!!).

How are things with you?

Right off to do some ironing, then shower and pack as off to my parents for the weekend.  

Moomin
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Back to normal?   Who told you you ever were?   Hope your mom has a fabulous birthday & good luck sorting everything out.
Lilly -       
Julie - Pete to win BB  purely for his entry into the house, nearly wet myself when he fell down the stairs  Enjoy grandma's tonight, no doubt you will be spoilt again.
Catwoman -     Happy Birthday for tomorrow.
Starr - Sounds like you had fun with your niece   Good idea going part time & your boss sounds fab   Hope you enjoyed your cruise ship visit.
Marsha - You ok?   Aren't you tempted to have your cards read again after getting such great news last time?
KJ - Lots of bites, you must be really tasty   Hope you find the cause mate & have you thought about taking Piriton to ease the irritation.   to your MIL for early morning call.
Jess - Cake in your hair   bless ya! Personally I never waste any!! How did you know that Jilly looks a chuckle brother   Enjoy your party tomorrow & the continuing   bombs!
Jilly -        have you been a good girl? Will pm you before I go at 5pm, well I might   

Big   to Struthie, Holly, Molly, Sair, Murtle, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello everyone - sorry I've been awol for ages, but things have been manic - at work and home - so have been keeping my head down and trying to keep on top of it all.  

Big work deadline has just passed - well DP is sending last pages to printer as I type, so thought I'd celebrate by posting! 

Been back staying with my sis as she had a bit of a relapse with the panic attacks.   She'd arranged for a friend to stay for a couple of weeks while her DH was away, so that we could have a break. We thought everything was fine till we got a frantic call from her DH in Hamburg at 1am to ask if we could go straight round as she was having a bad attack. We threw some clothes in a bag & grabbed the dog & drove straight round there to find her in floods of tears.  Her "friend" had gone away for a few days and sis thought she could cope on her own so didn't ring us...  Luckily the kids were still asleep so were unaware of what was going on. We had a chat and she calmed down after a little while - hopefully it hasn't set her back too much. 

Right, need to do some personals....

 to Kim & DH  (when is it exactly? Have checked your profile, but can't see the date!) I hope you didn't bring your fleas into our room at the meet, you little minx! I'd forgotten about your history with bugs or I'd never have let you share!  I am lucky that our dogs have never had fleas - think it's because of their short coats, but Jess is right, they lay their eggs in the carpet and hatch out when it's warm. I'd be really loathe to use any chemical sprays to kill them off, but if you DO need to, boil loads of kettles of water first and make the room really hot and steamy and jump up and down on the carpet so all the eggs hatch before you spray as the sprays only kill live fleas - not eggs - so they will keep coming back. Garlic is a great natural remedy to prevent fleas in dogs, you could try adding a little fresh garlic to Caleb's dinner every so often (not too much though as large quantities of garlic and onions are poisonous to dogs).      congratulations on getting a panel date so quickly - I think they can see what fab parents you'd both make and want to snap you up as quickly as possible!  Sorry the accident anniversary had brought back all the sadness and hurt of that dreadful day - a horrible time for you all, I'm sure.  It doesn't really get any easier does it? x

Holly -   Great news on the FSH coming down - well done you!   to the silly woman at work - what is wrong with people when they're told something in confidence.....just can't keep it   !!!  Sorry you are missing our English Spring... hope the winter isn't too long for you - must be strange without Christmas to look forward to - that always helps me through! Here's something to keep you going... 

Erica - SOO pleased you got the all-clear on both fronts!  What a hell of a time you've had lately  Hope that funding comes through REALLY quickly and you can   again soon.... x

Julie - you really are a   for telling your boss how you felt about her stupid comments.   I can't believe the things she said weren't specifically aimed at upsetting you, I just hope she now realises she's not going to get away with it any longer!  Your psychic reading sounded fantastic -   can't believe she picked that up about the kitchen and lovely to know that nanny's looking after your babies......oooh I SOO hope she's right about the strong feeling of pregnancy!     

Jess lovely - hope you're doing okay and that Candy's right about the tiredness thing!     I must say, I'd never heard it was a side-effect of Cyclogest before!  Hope you are bloating for all the right reasons and keep on bloating for the next 8-and-a-half months and your Mum will not have to make up her Grand-kids for much longer - what a scream!  BTW, have you had any more naughty dreams?   Had to laugh at Bryan Robson - howay hinny!

Catwoman -   for tomorrow. Hope the stimming's going well and you're growing a nice little clutch there!     

Starr - you HAVE done really well, sweetie - hard to bounce back after all you've been through. It must have been hard having to explain things to all the staff individually, but sounds like it was exactly the right thing to do - and glad they're behind you again now.   Have a lovely time in Newcastle this weekend - hope it's not all work and you get a bit of down-time - keep a look out for Bryan Robson for Jess... 

Candy - I read on the BFP thread that you don't have to go back to work now!   Fantastic news sweetheart, now you can really enjoy your little man all to yourself! x

Kelly - hope the party goes well - sure it will! I had to organise my Mum's 70th this time last year. Was loads of hassle at the time, but so worth it all - her face was a picture when she realised she had us all together and her grandchildren when she thought my Dad had just whisked her away on her own!  Hope you get the remortgage & car sorted soon... x

Moomin - good luck for Monday! Do you want to know whether it's a   or a   ? Have a good time at the baby show!

Creaky - congrats on the twinnies hunny. It's great to hear you so happy!  

Jilly - well done on the job offer sweetie - just hope you can get out of the pub sooner rather than later.   at the brewery messing you around.     for IUI asap.

Lily - sorry you were stuck at Mum's without internet access - what a pain! Still, glad your Mum & Sis could get away for a break - hope it has helped. 

Struthie -      for this cycle. The psychic must be right then!!!! x

Hi again Marsha Mouse! Hope you're doing okay.

Murtle - so glad the mole has been removed and hope it was all okay.   

Well I am a bit   at the moment. I've decided to give IVF one (and only one!) shot after advice from my c/s. Had finally got my head around it and was raring to go when the blasted   decided NOT to visit at all last month as I'm now Day 59!!!    Why is it that whenever we don't want her to show up she always does & when we do - she DOESN'T!!! GRRRRRRR!  Could do with an AF dance please if anyone has any energy!

Right, have wittered on long enough. Have a great weekend all of you - we are having my niece & nephew to stay tonight then taking them to a smallholding/garden show tomorrow. There's gonna be sheep racing, a Shetland Pony Grand National and all sorts of fun activities! Oh and BTW my potatoes are coming up already! Yay!!! 

Byeeeeee....
Loads of love Molly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly
Enjoy your time with your niece & nephew tonight & tomorrow  
Sorry to hear about your sister   I suffered from panic attacks about 5/6 years ago it really was a hellish time they are awful things. You are being fantastic by always being there & being so supportive.

Great news about you deciding to do IVF   I'm really pleased for you. Here's a little AF dance to help you along.......
    
Wishing you all the luck in the world Molly    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
If your new job isn't modelling headsocks   or looking after disabled parking spaces at Asda   is it forecasting INDOOR weather


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello peeps!
V quick one... am on my own today, as no one in dept – v.quiet, but tons of work...
Erica – Soooooooooooooooooo happy you're all clear! I was really relieved to hear your news. You've had such a rocky few months as it is. Sending you tons of love and lots of          for moving forward on to your next tx  
KJ – sending you a big   for the anniversary. Thinking of you hunny.
Julie angel – How's that nightmare boss of yours now? Bet she chooses her words a lot more carefully! Big   to you too.
Holly!!!!!!!!!   to you, and a big      to your loudmouthed colleague! 
Jilly – thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for starting the happy b.day thread. You really are a lovely lady       and yes, I will be out there in my garden tonight, getting wasted with the slugs and you and Liza Minelli...
Molly – lovely to hear from you! I'm so sorry to hear about your sis   it must have been really tough.
Lots of love and hugs to Jess, too – keep hanging on in there, embies – and that's an order!         
Big loves to all the other lovelies – Candy, Kelly, Moomin, Starr, Struthie and Murtle and huge apols to anyone I've missed out.
Am out tonight with DH and friends... will allow myself one glass of champagne! I'll raise a little toast for the wonderful IUI girls... here's to a brilliant and hopefully bump-tastic 12 months for one and all.
Will try and log on over the w/e,
Lots of love to you all,
Claire xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry this is a quick one,just getting everything ready for my mums party tomorrow







,hope this weather brightens up though cos we are having a bbq









I sent Cathy a PM cos we havent heard how the lovely teenie weeny twins are doing,here is the reply

Hi guys thanks for your thoughts.

Grace and Luke are doing very well - thanks. The trouble with twins is that just as you get one on the straight and narrow the other one has a wobble. They tell me thats just how it goes! Luke has had some scary times but is now off all his tubes and drips and is trying to cope with the CPAP again (with mixed success). He is on full feeds from mummy now so no more vits and mins from a bag. Grace is still ventilated but might try CPAP again tomorrow I think. She has had a chest infection this week which has laid her a bit low, but the antibiotics are doing their stuff and having had a blood transfusion yesterday i expect her to be full of beans today. They are both up to and exceeding their birth weight now which is fantastic and as soon as Grace gets to hear that Luke is hogging most of the milk I'm sure she'll go out of her way to catch up!

Nigel & I are as fine as you can expect. we have good days and bad but as we're now past the 2 week date we seem to have more good or 'even' days than bad. We are starting to undetstand some of the techy talk and even asking a few questions. Nappy changing is a laugh - we call it extreme parenting! Its like something from the generation game - portholes, wires, tiny bums, ooodles of poo......!

hope you're both OK. Kim - how is the adoption process going on! whens the next milestone. Keep thinking about Chelsea next week - first time i will have missed going for about 5 years . Will have to make do with the telly!

Kelly - sorry - can't remember where you are at just now. you were egg sharing weren't you? Hope its all going on well anyway.

Must dash now - my two lovelies are calling for me!

Much love

Cathy 

Cathy-excellent news that you are starting to have more good days than bad hunny,sending lots of warm fuzzy love your way  

Hope you all have a good weekend

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy birthday Catwoman! Enjoy that champagne - might be the last for a few months!    

Molly - great to have you back - spud woman!  Have sent big PM!!

Julie - how's that boss been?  Hope she's finally got the message!

Great to hear that Cathy's twins are on the mend - terrifying at the time but babies do seem to be quite resillient & SCBUs are fab!

Well, yesterday pm was a funny old one!  Went to different hairdressers to the one earlier in the week for my highlights! (Lisa does a great cut & a is wonderful for gossip & a good time but her colouring is a little too "Baywatch" for me!!)

Danny, the colourist is the weediest little bloke imaginable - biceps like a grasshopper - but v nice, well I was shocked to discover his girlfriend had had a baby (his I presume!!) about 8 weeks ago!  

It seems amazing that this tiny, weedy little man could manage to reproduce when our lovely DH/P/Fs haven't been able to!  Lovely as he is, it seemed v unfair!!    Of course I didn't say this to him! 

Anyway, as if that wasn't bad enough, the woman in the next chair to me plonked her 5'10 size 8 body down & put her baby in its car seat on the work station right next to me! (It's quite a swanky place & I've NEVER seen a baby in there before!)

Then I had to hear all about how "Lily", her 3rd child, had been 9 weeks premature & then mother got her out & fed her! (With a bottle! ).  The baby was tiny & really v adorable but why does this have to happen when you feel really hormonal?

I was quite annoyed with the woman for spoiling my "me time"!!!  V selfish, I know!

To cap it all, the highlights took hours, so i had to run out with wet hair cos I was late to do my Clexane jab which is supposed to be done bang on 6.30 every night!!
Grr...! 

Anyway, feel a LOT calmer today!

My BIL, SIL & 2 kids have just popped round for a cuppa - caught me still in my dressing gown at 2.30!!!!! How embarrassing!  

Poor old DH is playing golf today - got rained off last weekend.  Teed off at 1.15 - at 1.20 the heavens opened!!  Bet he's really fed up!  

This 2ww is not really v funny anymore!  Getting a bit bored - got loads I could do but really want to dig & do a big Tesco shop & even missing work! (Colleagues & kids).  Trying really hard to be positive & send myself     vibes!  Boobs are still bigger than usual so that's a good sign!

Aliday has posted her 2ww diary - she tests on 23rd May - I think this is her last go so really hope she gets her sibling for Erin.    

Anyway, must go & look as if I've done something this pm before DH gets home!

Love to all,
Mwah,mwah!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Happy Sunday!

Hope the ^sun^ shines for you all today.  It was flippin grey and dull here   but Saturday was sunsational so I won't go on.

Again - big SOZ's for not being on again.  I'm finding being little miss cherry all day exhuasting ... so tend to have enough energy to cook dinner and then drag my sorry  to bed to get up and do it all again the next day.  Ugh - working is just too hard and should be banned  

Kel - thanks for posting update from Cathy and the kids!  Just so pleased that they are such little fighters and seem to be on the mend now.  Pleased their weights are gaining and can't wait until they have their take home day.  Busy times ahead for them so it puts it into perspective really...!  Really hope your Mum's party went off well and the weather stayed nice for it!!

Jess - counting down with you!!  Not too much longer now but I have to ask - at what point of the 2ww was it ever funny??!!  You are definitley on the down side of the slope and I'm feeling so hopeful with the symptoms you are getting!!  Holding your hand and sending a       whenever I think of you!!  Love your Mum - she's such a hoot - (shame about the MIL....)  think it's fab she makes up stories - how fun but yeah - worrying about keeping it all straight...  Could make for a very entertaining novel!!  Ugh and soooo with you on the baby ruining YOU time - just what you didn't need!  Those reminders are everywhere aren't they ....

Erica - your work sounds like a complete   too so I should    The sausagelessness won't be helping either  

Catwoman - big xx's birthday girl!!  KJ's DH and you on the same day - you must be lovely - cos he is!  How's it going now you're in the swing of it again?    

Molly   big news on the tx front but that  - how very dare she!!!  Unbelieveable and no wonder you are feeling so mad - it must be pmt from hell!!!  Ooohh hunny - thinking of you loads as ever and hoping that she's here asap so you can get on and give this everything      Hope you've enjoyed the weekend with the neice and nephew!  What fabbie Aunt and Uncle you are    Pleased to hear sis is on the mend slowly.  Such a surreal thing she has been through.  

Starr - indeed you are an absolute Starr!  Well done you on doing everything so well and getting them all back on side again.  It can't have been easy to go in and summon up the energy with all  you've had to deal with, but you do have an amazing strength.  Don't you think?!  You should be very proud of yourself for battling on.  It's ok though if things do get rough and you decide to take some more time out or some of those little helpers if the need arises.  Never ever think you have to do it all - there will always be us for support and I'm sure others outside of cyber space only too willing to help    

Marsha - yup - we did!  It's good in lots of ways to be back here but I miss the UK loads!  How's that fabbie Warlingham Sainsbury's?  I REALLY miss it!!!

Lilly - you lovely girl.  Hope Mum and Sis have benefitted from their time away from things.   to you.

Big  to KJ and Julie who I've pm'd.

Will post this before I lose it.

MWAHS
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you are having a good weekend 
I went to visit my brother and sil and baby Grace yesterday which was very nice. SIL and baby are coming up to stay with me for a while in the next few days as she is feeling a tad wobbly within herself again. So I'm going off to do a house work special soon  


Kellydallard – I hope the party goes well today  

Jess p – How are you doing chick? Not long till testing now  

Star – Well done for taking the plunge back in to work. Hurrah for your supportive boss too, it is not often a good one is found  

Moomin – Scan pic looks v.snuggly! I cant believe you are almost 16 weeks already  

ERIKA –    

Molly –             

Holly -  

KJ - Great news on getting a date so soon


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bum - just lost a long post!!!

Having a bit of a "down" day - not even the teeniest tummy twinge today - feeling v sad cos had convinced myself that we might actually get a BFP.

Feeling v annoyed with myself for going out again last night - think I may have overdone it. 

Trouble is, it's sooooo unnatural to take it easy for 2 whole weeks! Grr... enough moaning!

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!

It's bloody freezing here!

Claire - hope your birthday was fab & you enjoyed the champagne!

KJ - hope DH had fab birthday & was none the wiser to your raiding the birthday cards!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR MONDAY KIM!!!               

Holly - great to hear from you.  Shame you're working so hard - must knock that on the head asap!

Lily - You are v good having your SIL & the baby to stay - bet she's v grateful!


Hi to everyone else!
Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - don't give up just yet young lady!
I am still crossing everything for you,and I hope you get great news on Thursday


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Struthie!

How's that sniffing going?!  

I was fine in the first week but now am feeling really low - not helped by torrential rain! Never mind - only  3 more sleeps til I test!

Jess xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Going fine thanks Jess,af here so scan on Friday and stimms start next Tuesday thank god!

Still thinking    for you,the 2nd week really is pants!


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Hold on in there Jess, not long to go now.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -       
Catwoman - Thanks sweetheart    Hope you had a fab  & enjoyed that glass of champagne. How's the stimming going?     
Kelly - Thanks for the update on Cathy & the twins   & I hope your mom had a fab birthday party   
Julie - Hope you had a great weekend lovely   You don't have to explain about being busy at work, I know exactly how that feels  Don't these people realise they are interfering with our FF life   
Jess - Oooooohhhh come on girl not long now       No doubt the barnet looks great & what happened to you ALWAYS happens when you could really do without it, hormones are enough on their own!!
Lilly -    sounds like you had a nice time with your family & what a love you are having your SIL & baby Grace to stay. Hope your sis is doing ok   
Starr -   as you go back to work, hope all goes well.
Molly - Has AF shown up? A little dance, just in case she's still messing you around        
Struthie - Good luck for your scan on Friday    
Holly - Yeah I'm with you my lovely, let's ban work    it messes up your social life!! Had a surprise visit from DF yesterday, he had to come home for more stuff so we got 2 hours together   A lovely dinner & then a bit of sausage for pudding   don't make me a bad girl, just a really happy one!!
Aliday -       for tomorrow.
Jilly - Have you managed to squeeze into that dress yet    
Hello to  Marsha, Sair, Murtle, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girs and thanks so much for all your birthday wishes!  
KJ – have posted on the other thread too, but wanted to wish you an absolutely splendid day!                  and a belated b.day to your DH, too!
Erica –   very happy you got your sausage! I'm a bit of an addict myself these days! 
Julie – How are you, flower? Sending you a big   and hoping that boss of yours is behaving herself!  
Holly – lovely to hear from you! Sending you many   in return over the many thousands of miles!
Jess – Hunny, I am keeping my fingers, toes and everything else i can possibly cross crossed for you. Sending you lots of love and        Keep the faith, my girl, and that's an order!
Jillypoo – where are yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo today?
Big hellos and loves to everyone – Kelly, Lilly, Starr, Struthie, Moomin, Sair, Bun Bun, Murtle, Marsha, Molly and all my other lovely chums... apols to anyone I've missed 

All fine here. Had lovely birthday, but a bit odd given hosp appointments and the like. Had a few panics over the weekend, as was bleeding and spotting a bit (not ideal on day 4/5 of stimms apparently,) but had a scan today and all is going v. well – 14 follies, all between 9mm-11mm; lining 8mm. No sign of anything that could have been causing the spotting, which has stopped now anyway. Waiting for results of blood tests, but looks like they're going to keep me on my 2 amps daily for now (this time, they want to try stimming me more gently for longer, as I tend to 'peak' too early... my follies get very greedy and impatient, apparently!  
Have been a bit up and down. One of my male colleagues' girlfriend is pregnant. He's usually a lovely bloke and we're quite good mates, but he's turned into Mr Smug and insensitivity lately... took me for a birthday coffee on Friday, and spent half an hour telling me how much his g/f hated being pregnant, 'cos she felt like a people carrier and was getting a bit fat (she's just eight weeks gone!!!), and that the whole thing was proving to be more trouble than it's worth (I kid you not), 'cos they can't find a creche and there's a two year waiting list for most of them... oh, and had I thought that maybe I wasn't pg yet because we'd not been having BMS on the right days? I was gobsmacked and really quite upset. Every time I tried to change the subject, he brought it back round to pregnancy again. He knows I'm going through another IVF – I even cried on his bloody shoulder the last time it failed! What in the name of ar*e is wrong with some people?            
Right, rant over. Apologies for being an old bag.
Other than that, I am feeling fine and am feeding my face with lots of protein, and a few prunes too to keep things moving.. (sorry if tmi!).
Better post before I lose this...
Will check in soon.
Much love to all,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi peeps!

Big                         for Jess. Keep the faith sweetie....try to stay positive! 

 to KJ. Hope you and Mum didn't get too wet. 

Catwoman -    to the insensitive colleague. AAAARRRGGGH! What is it with people who find it all so easy - they suddenly become so bloo*y supercilious!  La, la, la.  Well done on those follies - keep up the good work - they sound just perfect & the lining is great, too. Hope the spotting was just a blip and the bloods come back okay.

Erica - thank you for the dance and all the good wishes.  Dance has almost done the trick, have started spotting so think she's on her way now....  Lucky you getting "sunday sausage surprise"! I'm sure he'll be rushing back for more rations as soon as he can!    Any news on the funding front yet?

Julie - you okay sweety? Hope your boss hasn't got your (.)(.) stapled to the desk - especially if you're on reception....could be a tad embarrassing! 

Holly - thanks sweetheart.  Sorry work is so tiring, just remember you don't need to give it your all - though I'm sure you will anyway! Glad you had some  on Saturday. Any more stories re. the  ?? How are you getting on with your sisters & Mum - any progress on that front?

Kelly - thanks so much for the update from Cathy. Lovely to hear from her & glad things are picking up for Luke & Grace.  Hope you didn't get too soaked at the bbq yesterday...it was chucking it down here. 

Moomin - good luck for the scan today sweetie....hope you get a nice piccie & that everything's just peachy! 

Lily - have a lovely time with your SIL & baby. Hope some of that  rubs off on you, you deserve it!

Aliday -    

Jilly - 

Struthie - hope the scan goes well on Friday.   

We had a great w/e with the tinlids.  Gave them a little torch each to put under their pillows in case they were scared and they brought them into our bed in the morning so we had great fun making were-rabbit shadows on the ceiling!  Took them to the smallholder fair & they loved it & were good as gold. My sis rang to ask if we could keep them for another night so we got double-bubble!

Okay, got to get on...catch you all later.....more          for Jess!

Love Molly


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Here's a little AF dance for Molly!!

Catwoman - think your colleague's been having a sneaky chat with Julie's boss!  What is it with these people?    

Follies sound AMAZING!  Really hope it all goes well - your cons certainly sounds to have a good plan!   


Erica - get you, Sausage Queen!! 

Struthie - good luck for your scan - hope it's all going to plan.    


I am still going completely mental on this 2ww - the first week was a doddle but this is really tough! Sending myself some    !!!

Decided to have a major sort out of the study - have got shed loads of paperwork/documents/books from work.  
I seem to have lost a mega important document, needed if we get an Ofsted inspection!! Am panicking & can't work out where it is!  Unfortunately, only have a paper copy as was supposed to be putting it on PC!! 
Been practising what to say to the boss!!  

It is still bloody freezing here so have put the heating on!!!!! (Will have to turn it off & open a few windows just before DH gets home!  )

Jilly - hope you're ok - not long til the World Cup - yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julie - where are you?  Hope Molly's not right about your (.)(.)!!


Right, must go & finish my searching!
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh dear - just read that Candy has had awful time - Jacob had terrible fall down the stairs - he's ok but Candy sounds v shaken.   
Have PMd you hun, sending tons of    

Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Well mum's party went well yesterday apart from the weather,suprisingly enough we were out in the garden most of the time all squeezed under the gazeebo(sp??) it was flipping cold though. Mum was really surprised and she cried    

Been into to town today to try and find an outfit for a wedding that we are going to in a couple of weeks and ended up coming home with no clothes at all    .Got a nice surprise though!!! I needed a new bag and Michael wanted to look in Jessops at the electrical stuff and we went past the bags and OH MY GOD!! I fell in love with a gorgeous Billy bag  so Michael said I could have it     was £75 mind you but he said I deserved it    I have never ever spent that much money on a bag so I felt a bit naughty,but Micheal keeps telling me off  for saying so 

Jess-where did ya read that about Jacob??poor little mite.You are doing a fab job in this 2ww,sending loads of good luck vibes your way      

Molly-great you had a good time with the tinlids  

Julie-hows you my angel?? 

Erica-happy sausage time hun  

Catwoman-great follie coumt hunny     hope the spotting has totally gone!!

Loads of love to all.

Got to go and de-cake Oli cos he has just got back from a party

Kelly (proud owner of a new billy bag)


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Candy - I hope you and baby Jacob are OK.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Please don't be mad at me but had raging AF symptoms & major eczema & all my nails broke off - just like every AF, so tested this am.

HPT says 84% accurate 2 days before proper date - no surprises it was a definite BFN.

Don't really know what to feel as never felt any other way.

I guess if the average number of goes for successful ivf is 4, then for every lucky bugger who gets a BFP on their first go (& there seem to be loads!) there must be equal numbers who will need 7 goes at ivf & who can afford that? (emotionally or financially).

I haven't even told DH yet - don't want to ruin his day so will wait til he gets home from work.

He had great news yesterday - told he will get a huge bonus this year (has been told this last 2 years & it's never happened!!!!  ).

We talked about if we got another BFN last night & both agreed we'd spend the money on one final fresh cycle of icsi & then try our only frostie, & then face up to being childless.

Not sure whether to use my crappy old eggs or go for donor eggs at Ceram in Spain (my cons has a link with FF nurse Ruth over there).

I just feel v angry with the crap advice we had on the nhs & really wish we'd tried private icsi much sooner instead of spending ages using Clomid & then iui when my FSH was already up to 10, feel like we wasted a very important 18 months & when you're over 35 with high FSH you haven't got time to waste!!

Dreading going back to work - I hate feeling such a failure & feel a real fraud having 2 weeks off!  

Anyway, enough moaning about me!


Kelly, really glad the party was good!  Can't beleive how cold it is - I had the heating on yesterday!!!
There is a tiny bit of sun here this morning & for the first day in ages it's not peeing down!

Holly - thanks for PM! You're always sooooo positive - you really cheer me up!  Could do with you living next door to me! 


Hope everyone else is ok,
Love Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey peeps 

jess - bad bad girl  (if its only 84 % accurate then theres 16% floating around somewhere) but also   I'm really hoping that you have tested too early so in case i'm sending you some                 
dont make any decisions just yet hunny, your head is too all over the place

molly do you still need AF dances? just in case...
                         

                       

kelly - glad your mums party went well..glad the weather wasnt tooooooooo awful..what on earth is it like at the mo  have got soaked twice a day for the last 5 days walking the dog.. lucky you with the bag how much  is dh feelling guilty about something?

catwoman    to you for the insensitive git masquerading as your mate  he must be related to julies boss. glad everything is looking good in the follie dept 

erika glad you had a lovely sausage visit   

thanks for all your lovely birthday wishes..had a completely bonkers busy day after a completely bonkers weekend..i need a lie down today  we had a drunken night out on sat with all our friends..lotsa silliness and   sun we had steve tracey and max over for the afternoon and early tea to hear all about their 2 weeks in st.lucia...and max took his first ever steps in our conservatory   he was sooooo pleased with himself, kept going further and further each time, was soooo lovely
yesterday i walked dog, had friend for coffee, went to mums, went to richmand park to the Isabella Plantation (- was damp but didnt actually rain while we were there) then we went shopping in Kingston, got home to hers 6.30pm, i raced back here and she and my sis followed and we all went out for Thai and got drunk again  had some lovely pressies..dh bought me some hair straighteners and a huge loooong candle holder for the outside table (be nice if we could actually USE the outside table ) also got me a pedometer so i can track how many miles i'm walking the dog! my mums buying me a mobile but couldnt get it yesterday as shop had none in stock 

talking of the dog, he was clearly in a celebratory mood yesterday..when dh got in from work he thought we'd  been burgled!! Caleb had strewn 3 boxes of matches all over the floor, chewed up some paper, helped himself to some napkins and knocked over a glass oil burner..kitchen was a right old mess!
i've still got bites, didnt get any new for a couple of days but have more today so off to vets this morning to get some stuff..my legs look awful, have 20 bites on each at least..it cant go on..hate the thought of chemicals but my legs are more important!!! esp if the weather gets nice soon 

right must get on
mwahs to everyone, esp jess


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - you are so naughty,but I know how hard it is lovey,I'm still thinking    for you,there is still a chance.
Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess
                 hang on in there sweetheart only 2 days to go you are doing really well &.......
                for testing TOO early!!
Like KJ said 84% isn't 100% is it so don't give up hope just yet    

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Jess-please dont think its all over yet,you have tested early and we all do it,I will still tell you off though    still have everything crossed for you hunny  

Hope everyone else is ok??

How does everyone feel on the new way the "ASK A NURSE THREAD" is being dealt withIt is fab that we have actuall nurses answering the questions but on the other hand I lost count of the amount of times I have had invaluable help/advice of fellow FF's on the nurse board,someone has posted on the tec thread to ask Tony if we can have an" ASK FF MEMBERS" thread!! So here is the link if you wanna say anything about it.I totally understand why they have had to stop us posting on the nurse thread but it would be great if there was somewhere for all of us to ask fellow ff's advice,its not like we are gonna hold everyone to their advice and tell them off if its wrong  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58507.0.html

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Forgot to say me and Michael went out for dinner while Oli was at a party lastnight and he asked me when af was due and I said about 3 days ago and he gave me that funny look as if to say "wonder if we have got pg on our own" so I was stupid enough to let my brain carried away with that thought and I did a hpt,no surprise it was a bfn then   why oh why do I always think by some miracle it will happen and answer all our prayers(and save a shed load of money/stress/heartache)    

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

woman - So pleased the spotting has stopped & wow   14 follies already you go girl!  to your stupid insensitive w****r male colleague, how come people change like that   
Molly - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend   has the witch finally arrived? She came to me Monday so I'll send her on   No news on funding yet   but loved my Sunday sausage surprise   
Jess - Hope you found your missing document   I'm having lots of moments like that at the moment, don't know what's the matter with me (& I don't need you to tell me Poops   ) Beginning to think I'm related to Mike Baldwin   Don't you give up yet poppet      
Candy - I'm off to try & find out what's happened to Jacob. Hope you're both ok    
Kelly - How much was your new bag   Definately not going to ask what you did for DH to think you deserved it, I'd rather not know   We all hope for that natural BFP, we can't help it, you're not on your own so don't think you're mad.
KJ - Glad you had a fab birthday   weekend. Quality time with friends & family, great pressies plus lots to eat &  sounds just about perfect to me.
Julie - You must still look like this   Hope you're ok hunny, don't work too hard, catch up soon   
Jilly -  aaahhhh how cute is this? Obviously that it me & after your   comment............this is you  Will pm you in the morning    
Lilly -   hope you're ok.

Big loves   to Holly, Starr, Struthie, Marsha, Murtle, Moomin & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

YEY !!!!

We have sold our







Thank Gawd for that,really wanted the satisfaction of handing over the cash when we go and pick our new car up 

Hope your all ok  

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Sorry been awol again... works been a bit of a nightmare,,, can't really go into it here, but think it's gonna get worse before it gets better..   

Jess please don't give up honey.... 2 more days to go.    

KJ glad you had a lovely birthday... how fab that Max decided to walk just for you on your special day   ..

Erika your sausage surprise made me smile   hope he 'pops' in again soon xx

Kelly glad the car's gone.. when do you get the next one??  Bag sounds lovely !!

Candy hope you and J are feeling better xx

Molly has the witch showed her face yet  Hope she's here soon and you can get on with your ivf... so excited for you honey xx

Catwoman.... well done on those follies........and what happens to some people's brains eh. Stupid man  xx

Right brain dead now and hungry so must make some tea... love to you all
     

oh Ps had a fab time at the weekend on the cruise.. apart from the high winds and rolling seas... by the time we'd had a few drinks.. not sure if it was the ship or us throwing some moves on the dance floor...!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

Had to laugh at the bit about you rocking the baot    sorry your having a poo time at work hunny,hope it get sorted soon  we get our new car on Friday,luckily for us my BIL has 2 cars so he has lent me his Corsa  

Must dash cos I have got to go take the insurance ppwk to the garage  oh yeah af turned up too,gonna wait till its full flow till I call the clinic though,then they can fingd me a recipient for the next cycle.

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a quickie...
Wanted to send Jess tons of love and luck for tomorrow (your official testing date, young lady… anything before then doesn't count!           )
Please, please don't give up hope.
Thinking of you hunny.

Tons of love to everyone else. Thanks so much for supportive comments re the insensitive male colleague – I'm feeling a bit happier today, so less inclined to want to kill him!
Will try to post more later today or tomorrow (bosom-stapling boss is on hols, which is good in a way, but I have sooooooo much to do as a result).
All well here – had another scan today, follies growing nicely. Starting to develop a bit of a needle phobia, though – DH had to practically hold me down last night!

Hope you're all coping with this depressing weather... the slugs have made mince-meat of my lupins, in spite of the beer I've been leaving in tupperware cartons all over the garden! (hmmmm... wasn't much beer left this morning… Jilly and Erica!  )

Thinking of you all, esp Jess. Will try and do more personals later.

I love you all!
Claire xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Claire
Sorry about your beer, but I am known to enjoy the odd tipple  
Bigger apologies on behalf of my mate Poops, who is a bit of a lightweight when it comes to drinking but does like her belly  & I think she found your Lupins delicious!!
Great news on your follies & hope the needle phobia disappears. It's great when your boss is on holiday, mine goes soon, but you forget that it leaves you so much more work. It's a no win isn't it.
Take care & when's your next scan?

Erica.xx [br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 15:52Jess - Sending you bucket lots of                 for tomorrow, hope you're ok       Thinking of you.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess,

Thinking of you loads for tomorrow sweetie







               

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello girls,

Sorry it is a quick one but I am shattered and off to bed in a moment, just wanted to catch up on the news before I go to the land of nod  

Jess p – How are you? Thinking of you and sending tones of   for tomorrow!

Kellydallard – I am glad to hear your mums party went well. Great news on selling your car  

********** – Hello  

Star – Sorry to hear work is not good at the moment


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi 

Sending Jess a heap of strong and good vibes for very happy news!  I sooo hope that today brings everything you could have hoped for hunny.  Been thinking of you such a lot and want this for you with everything I have          

Catwoman - Ugh about   masquerading as friend.  What is it with some people?  Why oh why do they think they can make these comments and not think how hurtful they are being?  I can imagine your insides turned to jelly and your smile turned into a grimace as you fought with everything you had not to clock him one        So hoping that you can turn this around and in time tell him what an insensitive son of a gun he was to you that day.  Of course by then you'll be holding your own little miracle.  Big snuggley smoochies  

Lovely Molly - how's things in Mollyland?  Has that awful  showed up  Thanks for asking -  still has it bad and it gets funnier by the day!  Fortunately he's not creepy (in fact not bad looking) so it doesn't weird me out - in fact it's v flattering and a little bit of harmless flirting is always fun.  As for sisters and Mum... it's all in the too hard basket.  Am v annoyed and Mum has put the melt down down to me being jet lagged - sigh.  No comprehension at all.  Fortunatley I have one fabulous sister and two others who are pretty good... the other is a bit of a lost cause too unfortunately after initial good signs...  There's a whole saga I could go into but it would be a bit of a snore...  Good to hear your lovely sister is getting better.  Weekend sounded like fun and you got double tinlid fun!

Gorgeous silky haired siren KJ - birthday's sounded great!!  No doubt you were on fire and had a blast!  Such lovley news about Max taking his first steps at yours - v v special to share!!  Naughty Caleb destroying  the kitchen!  Sounds like you got some great pressies all round and very imaginitive too.  Will pm you v soon.  Another crazy week but only 2 left now....

Julie - it's quiet without you.  You must be really busy but that's ok - you've been such a fantastic prolific poster in the past that you've more than earned some time off for good behaviour!  Just hope you're back soon.  Any news on any fronts??  Hope wicked witch of the office is keeping to good behaviour!!

Almost Sausage Friday Erica!!  Really hope you get more sneaky's in this weekend too!  V nice surprise!  All ok with you?

Hi Kel!  Great news about selling the car.  Must be a reall relief to have that crossed off the list and the money in hand.  Hope you are feeling good and healthy and ready to crack on now you don't have a long wait ahead of you!

Starr - sounds like you may be over doing it hunny.... little steps!  Cruise sounded fun!!
Poops - hope you are going ok  

Misky!!  Hey ya hunny!!

Heya Lills!  

Anyone heard from Candy and how little J is?  I can imagine how sick she felt, poor loves -  

Big howdydoodees to Bunbun, Moomin, Shazia, Charliezoom, Jodi, Jo, Jo, SarahJJ, Sair, Petal (if you are reading), Manda!, Creaky!, Marsha and anyone I've thoughtlessly forgotten for now.

Off for another FSH reading tomorrow... last one before tx next cycle.... It's starting to feel scarily close now... I feel I could put it off some more but had better get a move on.  I think we've done some good work with the herbalist though and I've benefitted.

They've found a permanent person to do the role I've been doing and she starts in two weeks.  I'll be sad to leave the people but the work itself is really starting to drive me    A good way to meet people who I will make an effort to keep in contact with though so it's not been all bad.

Have finally bought a car for me and it's lovely.  We also found a house to buy but we've cooled off on it because of the timing with tx etc.  We've had such a full on almost year that we are going to give ourselves a little longer to sort ourselves out before the pressure of all of that, which feels right.  Having said that if they come back to us with a lowered price then we may reconsider....

Mr C is so bored where we live and I feel so sorry for him after the lifestyle he had in the UK.  It's a bit ironic really... he had more green open spaces there than he has in NZ    He's definitley putting on weight as he doesn't venture far now he knows there is nothing to see.  

This weekend we are off to stay with DH's parents    MIL is in a play and it was my idea to for us and BIL/SIL to go too.  Hope I get the brownie points!!  It should be quite fun but a flying visit with a good 4.5 hour drive Sat and back Sun....  

Found out last week that SIL's friend who she did the egg share for miscarried.  V v v sad and disappointing after everything going so well.

Anyways lovelies - I had better clean the granny flat and do all those boring chores.

Loves and MWAHS

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you so much for your kind messages - you really are all v v special people - unfortunately still BFN this morning & AF pains getting worse.

Thankfully it's half term next week cos dreading this AF cos expecting it to be v heavy after all the Clexane jabs (sorry, tmi!)

Good luck to everyone else - Struthie & Catwoman pinning all my BFP hopes on you!!!    

Had a really funny dream about Struthie last night!  

Dreamt I'd accidently stumbled across a website where people name famous footballers they've slept with!! Came across Struthie's name & she'd written a great long page & just as I was about to see who the lucky footballer was the site crashed & I could never find it again!!!   

Molly - thank you sooooo much for all your support - you are officially FAB!


Sorry not really up to personals today - hopefully feel a bit better after the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great bank holiday.
Love Jess xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jess so sorry hun    ..was just loggin on to cheer you on and send  i feel so sad for you..why is this all such pants  you look after yourself hun..can you get out of work tomoz..would be much better if you could stay at home....

candy and J are fine..her internets gone down again..might be a while before its fixed..but thats why she's gone all quiet. I say J's fine..he's fine from his fall but has a high temp/virus thing so isnt on top form 

holly lovely newsy post from you..cant wait till you finish this job, then we can get more of you on here  

julie..sorry its a bit nuts at work, whats that all about..working hard I mean how unfair ..hope AF isnt toooo bad for you

got to run off for a walkies..catch up later...not that Caleb deserves a walk..he destroyed one of our home phone handsets while we were out last night  ...lucky we have 2....

kj x

more mwahs to jess


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jess honey... so sorry about the bfn...    

Enjoy half term xxx

Holly lovely to hear from you again... enjoy mil's play!!  

Got loads to do today so must dash!!  Got my best friend and god daughter coming to stay from sat...busy busy...

Love to all


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Justa  real quickie, luckily the BT engineer assigne dtoday wa sthe one who fixed our problem last time, so its fixed !!! Jacob is still very hot/tired/clingy and tearful, but not so sure the doctor was right about a viral infection, as ysterday I found a tiny spike of a tooth at the bottom, his first in 10.5months, so maybe he is just suffering with that, now I know its there am using teething granules and gel so fingers crossed he will be back to normal soon, promise to catch up tonight, when J is sleeping, love to all C x

Jess I feel so bad for you, thinking of you and hoping for a miracle x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Jess hunny,
Am gutted for you.                          
You are very much in my thoughts.
Lots of love,
Claire


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jess sweetie, am sooooooooooo upset for you. I wanted this so much for you and really had a good feeling about it, you deserve it so much and life is a bloody pain in the ar*e.

So sorry sweetheart, am thinking of you and like KJ says hoping for a miracle.

Love you loads

Shazia xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Aaaahhhhh Jess I'm so very sorry to read your news  
            
Take care sweetheart, thinking of you & DH.

Erica.xxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 13:45    girlies.
Hope you're all ok & have a greak bank holiday weekend   
I'm at a wedding tomorrow, DF's cousin, just hoping the  stays away.
"See" you all Tuesday.

Erica.xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jess so sorry to hear your news   
All my   to you & your dh at this time.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jess,

I am so sorry about your bfn hunny,I was really hoping to log on and see you had some good news that you very much deserve  thinking of you loads petal                

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jess - I am so sorry chick


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess

Sorry to hear your news, sending you loads of love and hugs

Moomin
xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just a quickie to all my old pals. Wanted to update you. A lot of chats and tons of tears later, we've decided no more treatment. DH doesn't want to adopt or consider other options. I'm not sure what I'll do in future but for now, I'm staying with him and trying to see the positives. You're all in my thoughts girls and saw me through some tough months. Sorry I stay away, it's been very painful. I don't think I will stay with the boards any more for now (clear as mud huh?) but wanted to say a proper goodbye and thanks for all the support, friendship and kindness.
Lots of love,
Perky


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - big loves to you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

[fly]*Happy Birthday Struthies DS*[/fly]
and an excuse to try out new features 

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=50 delay=85]        [/move]

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL Thank you Kim!

Off for my scan so better go sort myself out,Stevens birthday party tomorrow so got to go to Asda with dh,just praying for sunshine now!

Will be back later xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Steven xx   

KJ  you on something this morning??


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Is it raining everywhere ?

Was really looking forward to a morning in the allotment as DH has today off, but its been raining since just before 5am here 

KJ on something, must the fact the greenhouse is coming xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Perks its been a pleasure knowing you sweetie, I shall miss you very much. Wishing you all the happiness in the world.

Lots of love

Shazia xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Perky wishing you all the best for the future.
 to Steven. Hope the party goes well tomorrow. Fingers crossesd for some sunshine - Struthie.
KJ - that scrolling message is either a bit fast or I'm getting old 
Candy - how's Jacob today?
Erika - hope the wedding went well & the rain held off. Enjoy your weekend & 'see' you on Tuesday.
Jess - how are you? 
Big   to **********,Kelly,Moomin,Starr,Lily,Shazia,Catwoman,Molly,Holly and anyone else that I've missed.
Hope you all manage to have a good bank holiday & that the    isn't too bad.
On Sunday we're off to friends for a bbq & should be staying overnight so a chance for a few   and on Monday it's  my DH's birthday & he wants to go to some steam traction engine event   so I hope there will be some   for that especially as it all outside.
We had a meeting with ss on Monday & handed in details of our references & crb forms, so things are moving slowly once more. Today we got a letter stating that we could attend a prep course in July, which was fantastic news as they told us on Monday it would most probably be a 6 months+ wait.
Catch up with you all later.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you soooo much for all your lovely messages & PMs - it really does help!

Still feel bit pants & just can't work out how you can have great fertilised eggs & still not get pregnant! Grrrr... 

Anyway, managed to get an appt with cons today & feel much more positive!

He told me the eggs were of great quality & only getting 2 is not a problem or a reflection on the quality.  

We're going to try DHEA for 2 - 3 months & he'll test my FSH to see if it improves & then have another fresh cycle in 2 - 3 months, depending when AF shows up.

He made me have a blood test to rule out a BFP      Oh the man has a great sense of humour!

Apparently the singer Sunnita is his patient (& he's allowed to tell me cos she's been talking about it in the press - OK or Hello mag, can't remember which!!) & she had v high FSH - gave her DHEA & got 6 eggs - but she's using a surrogate with her eggs & the surrogate is now pregnant!

DH has said def no holiday this year which is a bit horrendous - especially if the weather stays like this!!! 

Julie - please change your hours back!! We miss you! 

KJ - sounds like Caleb is getting up to mischief again - naughty stair for him!


Went back to work today  - I'd sent a letter out telling the parents I was off for medical reasons & that I'd planned all the work & that they were in the capable hands of Mrs Allen, our fab (if slightly mental!!) Supply Teacher - was a bit gobsmacked when, in front of the whole class one of the parents said: 

"Well then, are you?"
I said, looking confused, "Am I what?"
"Pregnant!  Don't worry, my SIL took 9 goes of ivf & now she's got triplets!"

Great! So much for confidentiality!  Trouble is, our Head Teacher has taken to appointing parents as Teaching Assistants & I think that must be how word has got out - bit annoying but not altogether surprising.


Sorry not many personals - still feeling a bit dazed!  Hope to be back to normal(!) next week!

Love to all!
Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh jess how awful for the parents at school to know..and fancy asking like that anyway 
great news from your cons  hope thats given you a much needed lift.....hope you have a nice weekend, look after yourself 

struthie - hope steven enjoys his b'day party 

bunbun  on getting on the july prep course. enjoy the steam fayre..used to go to alot of those when i was young as my grandad had a handmade miniature roundabout which he used to show in the model tent...

we've got a busy weekend...culminating on mon in dismantling our neighbours greenhouse and attempting to re-install it on our patio..hoping all goes to plan without too many smashed panes  cant wait to get it here...

gotta get to bed

have good weekends all   

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Just a quicky from me  

Perky – Good bye chick and good luck for your future  

Struthie – I hope the party goes well  

Candy – The weather is poo here to    

Jess – It is good to see that you got positive feed back from your clinic  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59105.0.html


----------

